# Bug out Island?



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Hey Friends,

I want to ask as question, and get your opinion on something. My family has been part of an island community (for the last 50 years or so, only a summer cottage really, as we all live in bigger cities now) for the better part of 100 years, less than 100 acres, 15 families, all very much geared towards livestock, gardening and living off the land as much as possible. While a lot of these people probably dont believe in my EOTWAWKI thoughts, it is still great that we have such a mix of people.

The island is about 2km from a town of about 80k, and 2-3 hours from towns of 1 million +

What do people think of as an island for a BOL? 

I do plan on feeling out these people a little more, and gauge their prep mentality. Also, i am planning on getting a different BOL nearby with larger land, more wooded, and for me to move to eventually.

Anyways, have at it, what do you think?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

BC-Coast?

If so, I think I know what island you are talking about and I think it would be an amazing place to call home. If you are well-established on that island already, it would be an awesome BOL.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> BC-Coast?
> 
> If so, I think I know what island you are talking about and I think it would be an amazing place to call home. If you are well-established on that island already, it would be an awesome BOL.


No, actually located in Ontario. I have heard about some really amazing island communities in BC, i tend to find Island communities/cottages to have a very different mind frame than a lot of others.

Any additional things to worry about with a BOI?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If the island in in the middle of one of the great-lakes and alot of people have an "easy" way to get there (any boater), it could become a rest-stop of "pirates" as it could be difficult to protect against others due to the open-nature of the island.

If the island is a long way from the nearest of the great-lakes (like in Hudson-bay) then it would probably be alot safer, but, the winters would be that much more difficult to deal with.

You are welcome to PM me the name of the island so that I can do a satellite-view of it and give you a better opinion ...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

urbanprepper said:


> Hey Friends,...
> The island is about 2km from a town of about 80k, and 2-3 hours from towns of 1 million +
> 
> What do people think of as an island for a BOL? ...


Depends.

What is the shortest distance from the main land to the island (how easy could a Mainlander get to the island)?

Can the island be seen from the mainland? Assuming 15 families = 30 adults. And assuming 1% of 80K + 1% of 1 mil = 10,800. Can 30 adults defend the island against 10,800?

Is the mainland on one side of the island and easy observable from the island (easier to defend)?

Or is the island surrounded on all sides by the mainland (harder to defend).

Fresh water on the island?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for sending me the name of the island via PM. 


I did a quick check of the surrounding area and I see no easy way of protecting that particular island due to the fact that the distance from the "main land" and lots of people is so little that it would be quite easy for a good swimmer to get to the island and anyone with a rubber dingy would be able to reach that island ... also, what I can see about the island it would be very difficult to setup a secure perimeter as it seems to be fairly level with the surrounding water-ways - no visibly significant cliffs that need to be scaled to reach the main portion of the island.


There is also the issue of the US-border being so close and the kinds of firearms that the average citizen on the south-side of the border can legally attain trumps the kinds of firearms that we can get on this side of the border.


I think that as a summer cottage place, it would be great, but, I wouldn't really put too much time into it to make it a full-time BOL ... sorry.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I would definitely consider an island if it was prepped right
And had enough tillable land.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Lots of Aleutian Islands but probably not the best bug out location lol. The weather there gets pretty nasty and no fuel to speak of unless you go to hunting seal, whale and walrus. At least there are no bears and there is a woman behind every tree (if you can find one)


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

urbanprepper said:


> No, actually located in Ontario. I have heard about some really amazing island communities in BC, i tend to find Island communities/cottages to have a very different mind frame than a lot of others.
> 
> Any additional things to worry about with a BOI?


I grew up in Washington State and often visited the many islands and you are right about the frame of mind, people seem to be very independent, often with attitudes of "I have my space on this island and I really prefer that we get no new residents from the mainland." That being said I would have liked to live on one of the San Juan Islands, the only problem with some islands is that many are very rocky and so fresh water supplies could be limited or in need of being shipped in. I'd certainly make sure that that isn't an issue.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Thanks! 

My thinking has generally been that this would be a good meeting location, my family from all over would meet at the island, and then move on to my (still to buy) BOL.

Yes, i worry that anyone with a small rubber dingy would be able to get to the island, also to me, it feels that an island perimeter is harder to guard properly..not sure why i feel this though.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If your island was built more like Alcatraz or the Queen Charlottes you would have an easier time with defending the land ... the problem with Alcatraz is the fact that growing food on that rock would be nearly impossible, you could grow your food on the Queen Charlottes ... hunting is fairly limited on the islands, so, if you don't have your sheep/cattle/pigs/etc already there and established, you would be living on fish and vegies ...


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

So maybe sable island then. Not easy to get to, food (if you don't mind horse and sea birds) and pretty harsh climate


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

urbanprepper said:


> Yes, i worry that anyone with a small rubber dingy would be able to get to the island, also to me, it feels that an island perimeter is harder to guard properly..not sure why i feel this though.


 Well if you have watched any Navy Seals or James Bond type movies showing guys coming ashore in wet suits then the rubber dingy aspect may set in your mind and perhaps rightfully so do to the silence of that type of land intrusion. Thing is alarm trip wires can be set up so that only you know where they are. As NaeKid mentioned if you don't have plenty of livestock you'll need to really like fish and veggies.


----------

